

Busting the 'XML is bloated' myth - jimfuller
http://www.navioo.com/ajax/examples/json/test.php
These tests were developed several years ago to demonstrate how slow XML was ... today the difference is very small. True in some circumstances json is more applicable, but it looks like advances in browser tech helps XML as well.
======
mercurial
That's ridiculous. There is a "benchmark" without discussion and analysis,
where both XML and JSON take, due to the vagaries of HTTP connections, a
variable amount of time. What is this supposed to prove?

~~~
jimfuller
I agree with you its ridiculous, but this was used by many 'back then' as
evidence ;)

